# Looking for a review of the Schaller Hannes bridge.



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Jun 8, 2017)

Anybody own one? Played one? I'm planning my next build, it'll be for a relative, and I'm thinking of using that bridge in the build. I have never used one though, so just looking for a good break down of the pros and cons.

Are they difficult to install?

Do you have to de-tune and move the string around to adjust saddle height?

Do the saddle pieces rest directly against the body wood and anchor into the larger block where the intonation screws attach, or is there another base plate that goes underneath? I ask this because it seems like the saddles would have to slide directly against the body to intonate...

Also, anybody know the exact weight of the bridge? (6 string version)

Also just general opinions... love it, hate it, other thoughts I haven't mentioned here...


----------



## Aso (Jun 8, 2017)

I have a Sully 624 and a Jackson King V with a Hannes bridge. 



DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> Do you have to de-tune and move the string around to adjust saddle height?


I haven't had to adjust the height yet because both builders did a great job at setting them up but it looks like you may have to loosen the strings to adjust the height.



DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> Do the saddle pieces rest directly against the body wood and anchor into the larger block where the intonation screws attach, or is there another base plate that goes underneath?


There is a plate underneath 



DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> Also just general opinions... love it, hate it, other thoughts I haven't mentioned here...


I really like the bridge and have a couple more guitars coming (Sully Elita, V and a Baritone Jackson King V) with this bridge. I like that it's really comfortable to rest your hand. It sits low on the guitar allowing for the low string action.


----------



## Rusti (Jun 8, 2017)

I like it. It is very comfortable and easy to use.

The saddles (made out a self-lubricant composite material developed by Graphtech) rest directly on the top and are individually free to move back and forth (in order to allow the intonation), they all mount on a block (made out of brass) on their back.
The bridge weights 100g alone and 130g with the strings anchor+mounting screws.

It's a bit tricky to install as you will need to drill though body 2x 5mm holes for the mounting screws (to be very well aligned with the bridge) and 6x 6mm holes for strings to go though body. On the back you will have to drill 2x 13mm holes on the 5mm holes in order to recess the ferrules and you will have to connect all the 6mm holes with a slot that will recess the string anchor. You will need some tools in order to make a clean job.
The drawing included with the bridge will help you with centering and aligning it as it's a bit slanted (as it is the TOM for example).
Depending on your body thickness you may need to shorten the mounting screws.


Once installed it's pretty easy to use.
Behind the metal block you will find the screw that moves the saddles back and forth (for intonation) and in front of each saddle there are the screws that moves it up and down. Each time your setting is going to tighten the string (pulling the saddle up of back), on every bridge, for many reasons it makes sense to loose the string a little. The front screw is placed right under the string, so loosing the string will also make it easier to reach the screw.
It is very comfortable due to it's smooth design and the screws not sticking out.
The composite saddles don't wear out, or even if they do, they don't discolor as they don't have a finish on.
Looks good, sounds great.

I can't think of any real disvantage except the installing part (depending on your tools and skills).
That's it i guess. Hope that's helpful!


----------



## Lemons (Jun 8, 2017)

I'd say the Schaller Hannes is my favourite fixed bridge design. I never had a problem with adjusting it, and the low profile feel is awesome.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Jun 8, 2017)

Aso said:


> I have a Sully 624 and a Jackson King V with a Hannes bridge.
> 
> 
> I haven't had to adjust the height yet because both builders did a great job at setting them up but it looks like you may have to loosen the strings to adjust the height.
> ...





Rusti said:


> I like it. It is very comfortable and easy to use.
> 
> The saddles (made out a self-lubricant composite material developed by Graphtech) rest directly on the top and are individually free to move back and forth (in order to allow the intonation), they all mount on a block (made out of brass) on their back.
> The bridge weights 100g alone and 130g with the strings anchor+mounting screws.
> ...





Lemons said:


> I'd say the Schaller Hannes is my favourite fixed bridge design. I never had a problem with adjusting it, and the low profile feel is awesome.



Thank you for the replies. This is the kind of information I was looking for. Sorry about the long spill here but please bear with me...

The guy I wanna do the build for, it's for a supprise birthday gift. He's a relative who's always been very loving and helpful, very supportive to me. Nothing of his has ever been off limits, if I needed to borrow a tool or video game, whatever. He'd go out of his way to look after all my struggles, he even flat out gave me 4 different guitars, as he often trades gear he just needed the room. Truly a Godly man if I ever met one. It means nothing to me to put in all the effort possible to build this thing. He doesn't know I'm doing a build for him so I subtly ask him questions about his guitars when I visit his place, and look through his instruments playing some of them sometimes to get an idea of what suits his style. I'm even planning on taking my caliper over one day in my pocket so I can measure out the exact height of his string action and fret crown widths while he's not around lol... He's a little older, grew up in the 70's playing a lot of strats, teles, Les Paul's and SG's mainly. His main guitars right now are actually a Strat, LP and SG. His style is more of rock, blues, soul, Eric Clapton, John Mayer, Stevie Ray Vaughan... etc.

So this build I wanna do for him is more my style as far as the overall appearance, a little more modern of a shape, not exactly the same templates as my two most recent builds but close. I decided to try it this way because for one I don't think he's ever had a completely custom made instrument, always just something from a factory, I also don't wanna just build a copy of something you can go pick up all day long from any music store. He has owned and traded dozens of guitars in his time, plenty of odd-ball guitars here and there that none of us have probably ever even heard of, he'll often browse through Craigslist and check out new gear, or post up stuff he has and sell or trade for others. So I'm sure he's open to trying new shapes, he's not one of those closed minded "there is no guitar besides Fender and Gibson" types, though he's been heavily influenced by them. He already said to me that the MAIN thing that makes a guitar is all in the neck. But he also likes a comfortably contoured body. If it feels good he'll play it. So I wanna build it spot on to the specs of a 70's SG, 6 strings (7 strings confuse the crap out of him ), but with a super comfortable and gorgeous Bastogne Walnut topped body. I wanna build it to feel in the neck like an old SG, but the shape and asthetics will be similar to this build, this is more my style and what I do in the garage: http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/build-for-a-friend.310221/page-5

I know that was kinda long and got a little off topic but say all that to pose yet another question, do you think a guy like that could settle with a Schaller bridge? Most everybody knows someone from that era and style of music, I'm a little younger and prefer modern guitars with 7 string like the shapes I have built... but I have almost a year to get this build done, his birthday is in May so I still have plenty of time to get the design right and get it built. Just really wondering if it's a good move to build something in this style for a guy of the 70's musical era...


----------



## Mr_Mar10 (Jun 9, 2017)

what an excellent friend/relative you are!

my bro would probably get me a squier lol (if i was lucky) 

never owned a hannes bridge, but when I played a duvell with one recently, I was impressed with the feel & faultless engineering (being the son of an engineer, these things please me!)

if the werent so damn expensive (in the uk) i'd be getting one for my next build

props to you


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jun 9, 2017)

I like the Schaller. Some people say it sounds thinner then the hipshot or whatever...but honestly there are so many factors in how a guitar sounds that I don't pay much attention to that kind of stuff.

I have the schaller on one of my skervesens. It's a super comfortable bridge. Probalby the most comfortable bridge I've played.

I also think the single screw adjustment for the action is a little easier to learn and understand then the double screws for the hipshot but all the techs I know says it doesn't matter if you have the right tools and have experience.

The hipshot is easier to install.

The schaller definitely looks more unique on a guitar though.


----------

